# Going hunting in Yellowstone Park next week.



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

If the world's going to end on the 21st, what the hell are they going to do? I think I'll start with some wolves.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh....normally there aren't many wolves in the Park during December, they migrate out with the elk. This year we get to shoot them, so far killing 34 of the 88 Park wolves. By all accounts the balance, 54 wolves, have high-tailed it to Utah. This week we have them on the Manti. I would go down there if I was you.

There is a slim chance (about the same as getting a trail cam video of a wolf in Utah), 1 in 271,876, that the big Yellowstone Caldren will explode on December 21. That would be fun to watch.

Whatever you decide to do, I hope you enjoy the end of the world.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Maybe I'll just stay home and run up an ungodly high credit card bill.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

If you go hunting in Yellowstone it might as well be the end of your world. Your world, as you know it, would come to an abrupt end. _(O)_


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've got the ones in Diamond fork pin pointed,,,,GPS coords and all! :O||: 

I'd be more than happy to send them to ya! a lot closer than YNP..... 8) 

You'll probably end up with a hybrid, but they look the same,So whats the dif :?: 

I'd send ya to Tie fork, but I hear that big one took a bullet all ready, Its one
of the two skulls that was sent for DNA testing....Good luck :!:


----------

